# to pull up on me



## rosa82

Bonjour à tous.

J’ai des doutes quant à la traduction de pull up on me.

Un boxeur se voit abordé a la sortie d’un pub par le frère en rogne de son denier opposant, armé d’un pistolet.

Threat aside, I understood the man’s hatred toward me, but that didn’t give him the right to pull up on me right out in the open. If he wanted to exact his revenge against me, he needed to step inside the ring in an attempt to right the so-called wrong I’d done him.

Venir me trouver dans la rue?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## petit1

(venir) me chercher des crosses ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_m'aborder dans la rue_ ?


----------



## LART01

Hello 
Il m'est _rentré dedans?_


----------



## Nicomon

Lu sur cette page :


> [to] pull up on [someone] v. (general sl.) new school
> 1. to approach someone confrontationally. See also: [to] step to [someone]
> _ex: "Hold up, let me pull up on this dude for a minute._


   Dans le même ordre d'idées que la suggestion de pv, il y aurait peut-être aussi : _... m'affronter en pleine rue / en public ? _


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I don't know for sure but I got a sort of colloquial vibe from this. Like someone saying "He all up on me" meaning someone is in another person's face in a confrontational way. Urban Dictionary says "pull up" is slang for a "threat" (at least one entry does)...so I get the vibe it's like "he got all up in my face threatening me" or something along those lines. I don't know if that helps for translating it into French. but I just wanted to point out the colloquial vibe to it

Urban Dictionary: pull up


----------



## Azarosa

hip hop slang! "To approach someone confrontationally".


----------



## Phil512

Crossed posts with Azarosa.

In that case (*threat*), Soleil Couchant (hello !), we could maybe go to :
- "me chercher des misères en public",
- "me faire des misères en public"
- "me menacer verbalement en public",
- "m'agresser verbalement en public",
- "s'adresser vertement à moi en public,
- "me parler ("causer" if slang) vertement en public".

Which is in phase with Nico's suggestions.


----------



## Nicomon

Azarosa said:


> hip hop slang! "To approach someone confrontationally".



The book that I linked to and copied the previous quote from  (with this very same definition) is indeed  entitled :  
_*Street Talk: Da Official Guide to Hip-Hop & Urban Slanguage*_

The quote reads - See also: [to] step to [someone]  and this is the other definition : 





> [_to] step to [someone_] v. (general sl.) old & new school
> 1. to approach or confront someone.
> _ex: "You wanna step to me?" "You can get stepped to._"


 I just couldn't think of something colloquial to replace_ affronter. _


----------



## Phil512

Venir me chercher des noises en public.
(locution courante selon la source suivante de haut niveau)
NOISE : Définition de NOISE


----------



## Nicomon

Sauf que là, on met le registre encore plus haut que si on dit _affronter_,  non ? 

 Je doute que c_hercher noise / des noises_ puisse être considéré  "colloquial / street slang" ? 

Peut-être que _ venir me braver en public_ / _en pleine rue_ ferait l'affaire ?   Dans ce sens copié du CNRTL : 





> Affronter avec une audace franche, voire effrontée quelque chose ou quelqu'un.


  En français québécois, dans le sens  _provoquer_  il y aurait : _barber. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Did it have anything to do with the fact that his opponent's brother was armed with a pistol, perhaps?


----------



## Phil512

Crossed post with previous post.

Nico, the guy was furious and had a gun in his hand. So, things were getting pretty serious...
And "noises" is certainly not less slang than "affronter".. in my humble opinion at least. It's more colloquial, for sure.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I too have seen "chercher de noises avec quelqu'un" meaning "to pick a fight with someone". I'm not sure it's (very) colloquial.


----------



## Nicomon

Phil512 said:


> Nico, the guy was furious and had a gun in his hand. So, things were getting pretty serious...


 So?  How does that change the translation?  How does that make « _chercher des noises_ »  the right register ?

The sentence is this (underlining mine) : 





> Threat aside, I understood the man’s hatred toward me, but that didn’t give him the right to pull up on me right out in the open.


  I understood from the quoted definitions that  this means "to approach confrontationally".  ¸

Whether or not he had a gun doesn't change the expression.  At least, I don't think so.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I feel there is a sense of more aggressiveness here than just "approach confrontationally" but, maybe it's just a nuance. The "up on me" does it for me. Maybe it's like, _very_ confrontationally in a way that threatens violence. And yes I know the dictionary uses that term, but just perhaps try to make the French have a strong "on the bring of a fight/getting physical" vibe to it.


----------



## Phil512

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'm not sure it's (very) colloquial.


If I may : "chercher noise" ou "des noises" *à *quelqu'un (my version), is considered as "une locution courante" by cnrtl
For the rest, in Belgium, it's less formal than "affronter", as I feel it.
Your version with "avec" is considered older or for the literature (by cnrtl) and clearly not colloquial, of course 

I conclude here my interventions on this topic.


----------



## rosa82

Merci a tous, vous êtes super.


----------



## Nicomon

I already wrote that I couldn't think of something more colloquial than  _affronter (to confront)  _before suggesting the close, may be less formal :  _ braver.
_
I personally wouldn't, and I doubt very much that a Quebecker would ever say :   ..._ ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de me chercher des noises.  _
I'm still not sure that the register is right in rosa82's context.

This would be my Quebec French colloquial version :   ... _ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de venir me barber en public / en pleine rue. _
And that, in my vocabulary, means : _provoquer.  _


----------



## joelooc

I remember being puzzled by the phrase "draw a bead on someone" and I have the same feeling as soleil couchant that it may mean "ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de venir me braquer en pleine rue"


----------



## DrChen

Nicomon said:


> And that, in my vocabulary, means : _provoquer. _


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé en lisant l'OP. 
J'aurais dit "...le droit de venir me provoquer..."


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute ceci, du Petit Robert, pour confirmer le régionalisme _barber _:  





> *Région.* (Canada) Provoquer. _Arrête de le barber !_



Et ces synonymes de_ braver - _suggéré plus haut :  _défier, menacer, provoquer, affronter.
_
Je serais curieuse de connaître le choix final de rosa.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

You've got a point in your #15, Nico; he did say "Threat aside..."


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I took that to mean "forgetting about the actual threat for a moment, I get that he hates me but how dare he come at me like that in the street"... so the pull up on part still includes him coming at him with a gun. I don't know if that makes any sense. But I might need to read more of the English to really determine that


----------



## Nicomon

Question is... does the expression mean that a person  "pulling up on someone"  is always holding a gun ?

Nothing in the given definitions makes me think that it's the case.  Not even the one you linked to, S_C, from Urban dictionary.





> a threat, synonymous to "drop your location" or "wanna fight".


 How would you have translated it if rosa82 had explained this, below, without adding « armé d'un pistolet » ?


rosa82 said:


> Un boxeur se voit abordé à la sortie d’un pub par le frère en rogne de son dernier opposant.


  À mon avis le  « _venir me _ _braquer_ » de joelooc pourrait convenir dans le contexte, si l'autre a vraiment pointé l'arme vers lui.
Mais ce n'est pas une solution passe-partout.


----------



## joelooc

Dans le genre "colloquial street slang": "ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de venir me brancher dans la rue" (mais je crains que le CNRTL ne soit muet sur le chapitre "brancher quelqu'un")


----------



## Nicomon

Après tous ces posts, ma foi j'ai envie de revenir à la suggestion de pointvirgule  (post 3).

Sinon, peut-être « .._. venir m'accoster dans la rue / en pleine rue_ ». 





> Le tour _accoster quelqu’un_ implique, selon certaines sources, une attitude cavalière, une sorte de sans-gêne. D’autres sources, par contre, l’admettent dans un sens neutre.
> 
> Dans le doute, on peut faire porter son choix sur un autre verbe, comme *aborder*.


----------



## Phil512

joelooc said:


> ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de venir me brancher dans la rue"


Not only did I learn something new from you, but this is indeed one of the possibilities, using slang. Hats off !
Maybe worth mentionning for some of our anglo-saxons readers that - in colloquial French - "brancher" can mean "seduce, try to seduce, etc. Far from this ..


----------



## k@t

Si *chercher (des) noises* ne me semble pas tout à fait en accord avec le registre, en revanche, *chercher* tout court pourrait faire l’affaire, éventuellement la *version verlan*.


> − _Fam._ Provoquer. _Tu me cherches? Tu vas me trouver!_
> CHERCHER : Définition de CHERCHER





> _(Par ellipse)_ Chercher la bataille, vouloir se battre, vouloir le conflit.
> §  _Tu me *cherches*, hein ! Dis, tu me *cherches* ?_
> chercher — Wiktionnaire



En plus de ce qui a déjà été proposé, il y a aussi *embrouiller, allumer*….
_… de venir *me chercher / m’embrouiller / m’allumer* en pleine rue…_
(et tout comme _*brancher*_, _*allumer*_ peut aussi bien vouloir dire _agresser / provoquer_, que _draguer._)


----------



## Nicomon

_Si tu me cherches, tu vas me trouver !  _est très courant au Québec aussi.  
D'accord que ça pourrait marcher.  Mais là, j'imagine plus le boxeur le dire à son agresseur.
Il en a été question dans le fil :  cruisin' for a bruisin'

Une phrase comme ... _ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de venir me chercher en public/en pleine rue_ me semble moins évidente.
On revient à _provoquer_ : 





> − _Fam._ Provoquer. _Tu me cherches? Tu vas me trouver!_


   À propos de _brancher quelqu'un, _dont je ne connaissais pas le sens argotique, et en présumant que c'est ce sens, _accoster_ est le premier synonyme mentionné.

Chose certaine, rosa82 a maintenant l'embarras du choix.


----------



## joelooc

The use of "brancher" seems to have originated in the gay community as a synonym of "hit on". Now it is quite commonly used in the South of France to describe an offhand way to approach someone but it is also a way to dismiss someone while intimating he is gay and not welcome as such. A typical use would be "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il vient me brancher, lui?" ( a little loose grammatically but rather explicit)


----------



## Oddmania

J'aime bien "_chercher des crosses_", mais c'est peut-être un peu désuet. Sinon, "ça lui donne pas le droit de venir me faire chier en pleine rue !" ou "...de venir me chauffer...".


----------



## catheng06

ne lui donne pas le droit de s'en prendre à moi arme au poing ?


----------

